# My new girly!!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Boy this betta addiction is bad....So i got a pretty red female. They had some other different looking females,but this girly stayed up front of the tank,watching me. She was putting her spell on me haha...and it worked!! She has no name yet...help?? LOL Heres a video and a pic of her tank (morados old tank). Ill get better piccies of Morados new home and her soon.Now I REALLY am outta room for fishies.... :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's so pretty and very active!! You could name her Roja, which is red in Spanish (since Morado is purple in Spanish) or you could call her Ruby. Just some ideas. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooh i like that!! Both names are good....im leaning towards Roja to stay with my spanish theme lol..cause i have no other theme going for my fish haha...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Glad I could help! Yeah, you could start a Spanish theme. That would be cool!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha yeah...her tank looks bare...with just that decoration with plant in the middle lol...maybe ill add another plant...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe one of those cool bridges like you got for Morado.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah...well im gonna take out the bridge from Elvis' tank,i got a cool waterfall thingy for him. I also got Morado a shipwreck,so maybe his...ill have an extra either way lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is that waterfall thing something that goes with a bubbler? A neighbor of mine had a bubbler with some decoration that looked like a river flowing. It was cool.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very pretty, I like the video she seems very active. I just picked up a female to but I cant seem to get pictures. And I think Roja is a great name for her.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

o0o so prettty!  she's a really deep red! 

you could stic with the color theme, and go with Scarlet, or Rose, orrrr I thought that plant decoration looked like a cheery blossom tree, you could name her Cherry or, Sakura (japanese for cherry blossom)


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! Yes she is very active lol. DQ-nah its just a normal decoration i found at petsmart,looks cool. I still feel bad he has no filter or air stone,but he seems fine. He doesnt like the plant i put in,so have to switch that out too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Only the one I have in the 4 gallon likes plants. None of them like the glass votives I got them.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

shes so cute! Man, you have sooooo many pets!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha yes i do veganchick...thanks...


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

i just counted...21 pets! No wonder I have no life LOL...At least most live together...cept bettas..


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i love the flower plant! where did you get it?


----------



## alexx (May 3, 2009)

I think you should name her ariel.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hey there! I got the decoration and plant at my lfs. Pretty cheap too.


----------

